# Part time domestic helper



## Cassievanb (Jun 14, 2014)

Any tips or advice on how to go about employing a domestic helper for a day or so a week . 
With thanks


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

You mean like a cleaner or a housekeeper?

If so, I'd be interested in knowing the answer to this too.


----------



## Cassievanb (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes ..not a live in helper but someone able to help out once or twice a week with cleaning and ironing


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

hello, it would help to know where you are in Cyprus.


----------



## Cassievanb (Jun 14, 2014)

Doh .. Silly me Limassol based


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello, if you are still looking for domestic help, PM me your details and I will forward to an interested party.

Geri


----------



## Cassievanb (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you Geraldine I don't seem to be able to send you a pm 
I will keep trying


----------



## Cassievanb (Jun 14, 2014)

Geraldine I have sent you a message on your page but my gmail is (snip)
Once again thanks for your time responding


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you need to have a certain amount of posts to PM. no worries. I will forward to my friend.


----------



## Cassievanb (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok great thanks


----------



## Cassievanb (Jun 14, 2014)

It allowed me to send you a PM now Geraldine


----------



## Cassievanb (Jun 14, 2014)

It allowed me to pm you Geraldine


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, thank you. I did contact my friend yesterday by email.
.


----------

